# Please help me help my dog



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You say "Sometimes we grab him and put him outside". You need to be consistent and do it EVERY time he behaves in this way. If you ALWAYS do it he will soon get the message. At the moment he has no incentive to stop because you are not consistent.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Put a leash on him, when he starts this take the leash and direct him off the couch and do not allow him to go back, if you need to, crate him for a short time and let him out. If he goes back at terrorizing your daughter, lead him off again and back in the crate. It may be tedious, and seem mean but it will teach him that behavior stops his fun. Fun ends when he behaves this way. 

Have your daughter do training sessions with him. Have her be the one to give commands and give the rewards, sit, down stay, whatever he is learning, have her practice with him (supervised). He will learn she is to be respected just like the rest of the family, and she will learn how to give him directions and stop the rough housing herself. 

Teach him the "off" command, off means get down off the furniture, or off the person. You can teach him this in conjunction with removing him from her with the leash. Have her work on that with him also.


----------

